# Man In Nature



## vandecarr (May 14, 2008)

Hi, 

These were all shot with a Diana 151
























Thanks,
Mike


----------



## rob91 (May 14, 2008)

I love #1, looks like a magical place.

Overall I would prefer less posing in these.


----------



## snowalker (Aug 15, 2008)

indeed, something magical.
I think is because of light...


----------

